# Can you recognize this music?



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,

Would you recognize these pieces ?










Sorry for the poor quality of these recordings.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Any idea ?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I suggest you contact member _davidlockeridge_ and ask him to take a listen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, he can't recognize. :-(


----------

